# fermeture des App sous TV OS 13



## fan17601 (9 Octobre 2019)

Salut à tous

depuis le passage sous TV OS 13 une fois sur l' écran d' accueil, je n' arrive pas à me diriger vers la droite ou la gauche pour pouvoir fermer mes App ouvertes , Pareil chez vous ?
Je n' avais pas de soucis sous tv os12, et ma télécommande fonctionne bien pour le reste 

merci de vos retours 

françois


----------



## stefhan (1 Novembre 2019)

J'ai eu ce problème aussi : met en veille / éteins et rallume l'Apple TV. Ça devrait rentrer dans l'ordre...


----------

